# Was fahren die Ladies - suche ein Bike



## sharky (9. März 2015)

´n abend die damen 

ich suche für meine partnerin ein neues bike. aktuell fährt sie ein radon stage. ich werde den eindruck nicht los, dass ihr das bike zu klein bzw. zu kurz ist. und das ganze ding in summe komisch proportioniert ist. seht ihr ja an den bildern. weiterhin stört mich an dem rad... eigentlich alles. das ding wiegt 13,4kg. so viel wie mein alels andere als auf leichtbau getrimmtes light-enduro  dafür hat es V/H nur 120mm. eine mäßige bremse und icht all zu dolle schaltung. ebenso die laufräder und anbauteile. alles halt. 

gestern ist mir in der bucht ein giant trance 3 650B durch die lappen gegangen für günstig geld. 

meine favoriten, das trance oder ein trek fuel ex, sind grade nicht in günstig im angebot. ich suche daher nach alternativen und wollte mal fragen: 

was fahren die ladies in der 120-140mm tourenklasse, was nicht all zu viel wiegt und bergab sicherheit gibt? kommt bitte nicht mit 29ern, so ein kackfass kommt mir nicht nocheins in den keller. und bei 1,76 und SL 88 ist es m.E. sowieso zu groß

danke für tipps


----------



## sharky (9. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2015)

Kackfass finde ich gut 

176/88 - da sollte es genug Auswahl geben, ist ja dann nicht auf S/XS Rahmen begrenzt.

Ich selbst bin 167/79 und fahre tendenziell kleine Rahmen, die sind eben leichter zu händeln.

Wenn Du ein Rad suchst, dass "BergabSicherheit" vermittelt, schau Dich eher bei den 150mm Bikes um, die sind auf Grund ihrer Geometrie eher bergablastig, als die 120er, die sich Geometriemässig dann doch eher in Richtung CC bewegen.

Muss es ein Fully sein? Meine Favoriten (bin ein Bergabweichei) sind auch immer Hardtails. Mein Schlüsselerlebnis bezgl. Bergab hatte ich mit dem Dartmoor Hornet (leider aktuell nur im Kackfassformat 29/650b, da tauchen aber gebraucht immer mal wieder welche im Bikemarkt auf) - momentan teste ich ein Commencal Meta HT SX (aktuell in Orijinal26Zoll) - auch eine gute Geometrie. Jeweils mit 150er Revelation. Bewegen sich Gewichtsmässig bei etwas unter 12kg.

Fully ist bei mir ein Nukeproof Mega 150/150 (aus 2012) - sehr gute Bergauf und Bergab Geometrie - leider aktuell auch nicht mehr in 26Zoll (aber auch oft im Bikemarkt) Gewicht liegt ist gut unter 13 Kilo.

Wenn die genannten in Frage kommen, wäre Grösse M wahrscheinlich die Richtige - auf Deinen Fotos sieht die Dame Deines Herzens bei dem Sitzfoto doch ein bisschen gedrängelt aus, auf dem Stehfoto geht es eigentlich - welche Rahmengrösse ist es denn?

Zum Federweg: sicher, weder  "brauche" ich die 150mm, noch nutze ich sie aus - sie vermitteln aber bergab die Sicherheit, die ich brauche, allerdings unabhängig ob Fully oder Hardtail - alles eben die Frage der Geometrie.

Daher meine Empfehlung: für Bergabsicherheit lieber etwas aus dem AM/Enduro Bereich mit etwas "SpeckaufdenRippen" (natürlich spreche ich jetzt nicht von einem 17kKiloDampfer) als ein abgemagertes CC-Bike, das Bergab so nervös ist wie ein Zicklein. Manchmal geben einem 1-2 Kilo mehr Bike auch ein Gefühl der Sicherheit/Stabilität

Nervös Bergab bin ich selber, da brauche ich kein Bike, das zappeliger ist als ich 

Noch ein Tip (ohne Dir nahetreten zu wollen): manchmal produzieren Männer ihre Biketräume auf ihre Frauen. Was für Dich ein tolles Rad ist, muss es für sie nicht unbedingt sein 

Was mir auffällt: in letzter Zeit tauchen hier immer mehr Anfragen von Männer nach Bikes für ihre Frauen auf, die scheinbar wirklich Interesse daran haben, dass die Damen ein wirklich für sie passendes Rad bekommen - find ich gut


----------



## black soul (10. März 2015)

sorry sharky, deutlich zu klein. bergab find ich kritisch. bergauf, na ja. martina h hat das richtig formuliert. manchmal ist ein bisschen mehr eine ganz andere welt. meine frau hat ein giant x 0 in grösse m,160/180 bei 165 cm unglaublich wie das passt. gewicht ist zweitrangig  16 kilo enduro hat schon was. wer damit ohne gabel absenkung zum karwendelhaus hochkommt.......
gewicht ist nicht alles, heute gibt s gute enduros um die 13 kilo.federweg kann mann, muss aber nicht. aber beruhigend. aber bitte berate sie richtig. martina


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2015)

Hi,
meine Holde vergöttert ihr 26er 2012er (?) Slide mit 150/140.

Gewicht? Nicht gewogen, ist für sie nicht relevant  

Mit ordentlichem VR (Maxxis)  und Teleskopstütze hat sie soviel Vertrauen bergab, dass ich gedanklich schonmal an der Bremse ziehe 
Mittlerweile fährt sie so sicher S2, und je nach Tagesform S3.

Ähnlich wohl fühlte sie sich sonst nur auf einem Stumpi.

Tolle Teile bis auf VR und Bremse sind ihr dagegen völlig Latte...

Von daher lasse sie DRINGEND die Favoriten vorher Probe fahren bzw auf optische Tauglichkeit checken, sonst landest du einen Fehlkauf...

Welche Daten hat sie denn? Größe, Schrittlänge, Oberkörper/Armlänge?

Rad sieht vom OR arg kurz aus, breiterer Lenker und längerer Vorbau könnte noch helfen.

Grüsse


----------



## sharky (10. März 2015)

danke für eure postings. aber so ganz übertragen kann ich sie leider nicht.

gewicht spielt eine rolle. wenn ich sie in den alpen 1000hm am stück hochjage ist das ein thema. und wenn mein remedy weniger wiegt als das tourenradel dann stimmt was nicht. ich tendiere momentan zu einem gebrauchten fuel ex. das hat ca. 61cm oberrohr. das sind 3cm mehr als beim aktuellen. und das ist eine menge. reach ca. 42cm. damit sitzt man weit genug im bike um überschlagsgefühle zu vermeiden. den vielen federweg braucht sie in der tat nicht. sie bolzt nicht so bergab und wird das auch nicht tun.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2015)

Ich fahr ein  26er Lush - das ist die Damen version des Fuels.





Ein tolles Rad. Aber ich bin viel kleiner (160) und brauche den mini-Rahmen. Deine Freundin braucht sowas nicht.
Schade dass ein Fuel nicht gerade günstig zu kaufen ist.


----------



## scylla (11. März 2015)

Mit der Körpergröße kann sich deine Freundin doch vollkommen frei bei allen Herstellern und vor allem bei den Herren/Unisex-Modellen bedienen. Der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Der aktuelle Rahmen sieht aber in der Tat etwas kurz aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. März 2015)

Ich fahre dies, ebenfalls in der Plasteversion, allerdings in XS (gibt es nicht mehr) und 26" Laufrädern (leider auch nicht mehr):
http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bikes/full-suspension/all-mountain/2015/one-forty-7-900-2752.html
Das Gewicht hat sich mit den größeren Laufrädern und dem Federwegzuwachs von 140 mm auf 150 mm erhöht, bei mir waren es noch 12,3 kg incl. Pedale (vor meinem individuellen Umbau auf 14,3 kg).
Gibt es auch in Alu, dann ist es ein Kilo schwerer, aber dafür billiger.

Hatte es 2012 im Herbst für nen Tausender unter Liste beim Händler geschnappt. Laufruhig, trotzdem wendig, bergab, bergauf auch gut. Bin damit letztes Jahr nen AX von Sterzing nach Riva mit viel Matsch und Kuhschei§§e auf den Trails gefahren, hat funktioniert.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (13. März 2015)

Ich werfe mal das Propain TwoFace in den Raum. 
Ausstattung kannst Du da wählen auf der Homepage.


----------



## sharky (16. März 2015)

neu zu teuer...

wir haben am WE hier aus dem bikemarkt ein trek fuel ex gekauft. die 120mm reichen für ihre anwendung locker. durch das 610mm oberrohr sitzt sie mit 55mm vorbau ausreichend gestreckt, um druck auf dem VR zu haben, aber keinesfalls frontlastig. sieht sehr ausgewogen aus. die ausstattung ist mit kpl. XT, einer elixir und ner fox mit einstellbarer druckstufe auf ok. remote stütze bastel ich grade rein und mit dem heutigen umbau auf tubeless und eine XTR kassette aus der restekiste sind die ersten 350g auch schon eingespart. nur der LRS, der an sich ganz gut ist, hat mit 1960g leider doch einiges an übergewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (17. März 2015)

bilder !!


----------



## MarkusL (17. März 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> ...nur der LRS, der an sich ganz gut ist, hat mit 1960g leider doch einiges an übergewicht


Da muß halt der Osterhase ran.


----------



## sharky (29. März 2015)

die giant stealth stütze ist drin. zuverlegung siehe hier, bilder ganz unten im thread. jetzt kommt erst mal ein EC70 low rizer. einen LRS hab ich im visier. mal sehen. bilder kommen noch. muss ich erst mal machen


----------



## sharky (4. April 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild. Ein easton carbon Lenker kommt heute rein und ein neuer lauftadsatz wird demnächst aufgebaut. Aktuell liegt es mit der remote stütze bei 13.2kg. Damit trotz besserer Ausstattung 300g leichter als das alte. Mit Lenker und laufräder sind 12.5kg drin


----------



## Bettina (4. April 2015)

Das Rad ist schön, aber die Pedale sind mal echt fies.

Ich hätte hier noch eine Kiste neuer/angebrauchter/gebrauchter Klickpedale mit beidseitigem Einstieg überflüssig rumliegen, kann ich gerne versenden (gegen Portokosten).


----------



## sharky (4. April 2015)

das rad ist erst am anfang  

die pedale...  es gibt dinge, da fang ich das diskutieren (noch) nicht an. klick ja, aber auch die möglichkeit, einfach auf eine plattform zu treten. keine panik, das wird noch. jetzt kommt erst mal ein LRS mit < 1500g rein. nochmal mindestens 450g gespart. ein 80g vorbau ist auch eben geordert worden  ich kitzel da nicht das allerletzte gramm raus. aber solang ich die optik verbessern und das gewicht senken kann und das alles nicht die welt kostet - der 150g easton lenker lag bei 49€ mit versand - mach ich das gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (21. April 2015)

Was ist an dem Trek für ne Bremse dran? Ich stellte letztens fest, dass die Handkräfte, die manche Bremsen erfordern, doch sehr grenzwertig sein können. Meine Hübsche fährt grad Shimano m615er mit 203er Scheiben, das klappt und ist gut dosierbar, aber ist halt auch schwer. Gibts da was, was bei 180/160 in alpinem Gelände noch gut funktioniert und weniger Kraft erfordert wenns steil wird?


----------



## sun909 (21. April 2015)

Magura Marta ist meine Dame mit zufrieden. Muss man aber ausprobieren, da sind die Ansprüche wg Hebellänge, Ansprechverhalten usw doch sehr unterschiedlich...
Ggf auch MT8?

Grüße


----------



## scylla (21. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich stellte letztens fest, dass die Handkräfte, die manche Bremsen erfordern, doch sehr grenzwertig sein können.



sag ich doch schon lang. Endlich glaubt's mal jemand 

Die neue MT5/7 soll recht brachial sein. Allerdings auch kein Fliegenschiss vom Gewicht her.


----------



## lucie (21. April 2015)

Vergeßt nicht, dass es nicht allein nur an den Bremsen liegt!!! Hier im LO-Forum ging es ja gerade in letzter Zeit häufig um die kleinen Ladies.
Diese sind bekannterweise auch nicht gerade Langfinger. 

In rumpligem Gelände bergab ist es auf längere Sicht wirklich extrem anstrengend, dosiert zu bremsen, dabei aber, je nach dem ob man mit einem Finger oder mit zwei Fingern bremst, auch noch den Lenker richtig festzuhalten. Das erfordert viel Kraft in den Unterarmen und in den Händen und die Muskulatur ermüdet dann eben auch schnell, wenn man diverse Muskelgruppen nicht zusätzlich trainiert.
Oft liegt es auch an der Hebelergonomie, Magura z.B. finde ich für kleine Finger grottig, weiß aber nicht, wie das inzwischen bei den Neuen aussieht. Bis jetzt reicht mir meine Shimano-Sammlung mit 180/180 (Deore, XT, XTR) in jeder Beziehung vollkommen aus, Hebelergo paßt super und es sind absolute Sorglosbremsen.


----------



## lucie (21. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Meine Hübsche fährt grad Shimano m615er mit 203er Scheiben, das klappt und ist gut dosierbar, aber ist halt auch schwer.



Die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bremsen ist ja nun nicht gerade riesig und machen nicht den Kohl fett, da sehe ich bei der Gabel und dem LRS das größere Potential!


----------



## Jierdan (21. April 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Bremsen ist ja nun nicht gerade riesig und machen nicht den Kohl fett, da sehe ich bei der Gabel und dem LRS das größere Potential!



Stimmt, ich dachte auch eher an kleinere Scheiben. Und ich will hier nicht zu Offtopic werden, aber ich find die Vengeance HLR und die Amride25 sehr anständig fürs Einsatzgebiet


----------



## scylla (21. April 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Oft liegt es auch an der Hebelergonomie



wahre Worte 

Das geilste, was ich mal in den Griffeln hatte, war eine Gustel mit aktuellen SLX Gebern. Brachial, dosierbar und gut in der Hand. Dagegen wird jede aktuelle (komplette) Shimano Bremse blass, sowohl hinsichtlich Power als auch Dosierbarkeit.
Müsste mich wundern, wenn man ähnlichen Schweinkram nicht auch mit den MT Sätteln machen könnte...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. April 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Vergeßt nicht, dass es nicht allein nur an den Bremsen liegt!!! Hier im LO-Forum ging es ja gerade in letzter Zeit häufig um die kleinen Ladies.
> Diese sind bekannterweise auch nicht gerade Langfinger.
> 
> In rumpligem Gelände bergab ist es auf längere Sicht wirklich extrem anstrengend, dosiert zu bremsen, dabei aber, je nach dem ob man mit einem Finger oder mit zwei Fingern bremst, auch noch den Lenker richtig festzuhalten. Das erfordert viel Kraft in den Unterarmen und in den Händen und die Muskulatur ermüdet dann eben auch schnell, wenn man diverse Muskelgruppen nicht zusätzlich trainiert.



Mir hilft es, dass ich deshalb als einzigen Finger den Mittelfinger zum Bremsen nehm. eEstens hab ich dann den Zeigefinger nochmal um den Lenker, was mir am Anfang noch ein zusätzliches Gefühl von "mehr Kontrolle über den Lenker" gegeben hat, und ich bilde mir ein, dass ich im Mittelfinger mehr Kraft habe als im Zeigefinger - außerdem ist der Mittelfinger länger.
Mir konnte noch keiner bisher ein Gegenargument liefern, warum der Zeigefinger und nicht der Mittelfinger zum Bremsen genutzt werden will. Vielleicht also auch ein Tipp für kleine, schwache, kurzfingrige Ladies


----------



## lucie (21. April 2015)

Wenn man kurze Finger hat und mit dem Mittelfinger bremst, kann es schon einmal vorkommen, daß man sich ordentlich den Zeigefinger klemmt, je nach eingestellter Griffweite. 
Für manche müssen die Hebel sehr nah in Richtung Lenker gestellt werden, damit sie vernünftig bremsen können. Wenn man dann über die Bremse das Rad komlett blockieren lassen muß, kann der Zeigefinger schon im Weg und damit hinderlich beim Bremsen sein, schon bevor überhaupt eine Bremswirkung eintritt. Gilt erst recht wenn man die Hebelweite nicht korrigiert, wenn die Beläge auf dem letzten Loch pfeifen - der Hebelleerweg wird dann auch immer größer und man kann die Hebel immer weiter an den Lenker ranziehen. Achtung Klemmgefahr!

Alsompaß immer schön auf Deinen Zeigefinger auf!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. April 2015)

Das erste gute Gegenargument (außer "Man nimmt den Zeigefinger!") Danke für den Hinweis. Bisher ist's mir noch nicht passiert, werd aber mal drauf achten und mich notfalls wieder umgewöhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (21. April 2015)

@Jierdan 

Hey, da ist ja noch die Trulla drauf 

 13,5 kg sind doch schon mal gar nicht schlecht - ab jetzt wird es dann teuer 

@lucie hat völlig recht, nur die Bremse als Schuldige zu nehmen reicht nicht. Man meint, dass man eine  Bremse hat, die grosse Hebelkräfte braucht, meist fehlt es aber im gesamten Sytem an Kraft. Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass es keine Unterschiede bei den Bremsen gibt. Ich merke den Unterschied zwischen der Deore, XT bzw. XTR sehr wohl.

Was sagt die Dame Deiner Wahl jetzt eigentlich zum Mega? Hat der Umstieg sich gelohnt, oder will sie ihr Torque zurück?


----------



## Mausoline (21. April 2015)

Wie wärs mit sowas  die Hebel sind verstellbar, siehe Schraube am Hebel, und die Hebel liegen gut am Finger


----------



## Jierdan (21. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @Jierdan
> 
> Hey, da ist ja noch die Trulla drauf
> 
> ...



Sie ist happy und will das Torque nicht zurück^^ Ich denke, auf 13.3kg kommen wir noch, mittelfristig, mit anderer Kurbel und Tubeless, ohne die Funktion zu beeinträchtigen ; ) Ich denke mittlerweile schon drüber nach, ob ich selbst nicht auch so eins haben will


----------



## scylla (21. April 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Das erste gute Gegenargument (außer "Man nimmt den Zeigefinger!") Danke für den Hinweis. Bisher ist's mir noch nicht passiert, werd aber mal drauf achten und mich notfalls wieder umgewöhnen...



Kommt auch auf die Hebelform an, ob sowas passieren kann. Und außerdem auf den Druckpunkt. Bei meinen Hope Bremsen ist der so knallhart, dass zwischen "Bremse schleift" und "Bremse blockiert" sich der Hebel vielleicht einen mm bewegt (außer es ist Luft drin). Bei "Servowave" oder ähnlichen Systemen zieht man deutlich mehr Hebel durch.
Wenn's passt, sehe ich eigentlich kein Gegenargument. Das Bremsen mit dem Mittelfinger hab ich auch schon bei (natürlich extrem wenigen) sehr guten Fahrern gesehen. Ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ist das also sicher nicht. Nur halt sehr unüblich.


----------



## Martina H. (22. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Sie ist happy



Na dann hat es sich ja gelohnt 



Jierdan schrieb:


> ob ich selbst nicht auch so eins haben will



 - jaja, das Mega


----------



## lucie (22. April 2015)

Bremse ja selbst oft mit dem Mittelfinger, fahre aber Shimano, also Bremsen mit "erheblichem" Hebelweg bis zum Druckpunkt. Muß dann die Hebel etwas weiter wegstellen - und sie sind richtig entlüftet, sonst passiert das Einklemmen schon einmal. Ich mag Bremsen, bei denen es nur "auf" und "zu" gibt überhaupt nicht, aber so unterschiedlich sind eben die Geschmäcker. Beim Rumhopsen und -tricksen habe ich die Hebel lieber näher am Lenker, bremse dann aber auch mit dem Zeigefinger, sonst Aua...


----------



## mtbbee (22. April 2015)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hey, da ist ja noch die Trulla drauf


Könntet Ihr da nicht wieder welche drucken lassen - bergauf/bergab Trulla ? gerne auch in rot


----------

